# Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!



## Nightstar (6. September 2010)

*Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Kann mir jemand eine günstige und leise Tastatur Empfehlen?
Wenn möglich auch beleuchtet!
Hab im Moment noch das ZBoard was mir zum schreiben aber viel zu laut ist.
Zum zocken nimm ich sowiso das N52 Pad von Nostromo.

Sollte höchstens 40€ kosten.

Danke


----------



## Kaktus (6. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Einer der Besten Tastaturen die ich je hatte, und ich hatte sehr sehr viele. Man muss schon wirklich drauf hämmern damit sie laut ist.


----------



## Nightstar (6. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Schon nicht schlecht aber da ich bei alternate noch ne Gutschrift habe wollte ich dort bestellen und die gibts nur in weiss. Und beleuchtet wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Kaktus (6. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Beleuchtet, leise und qualitativ gut für 40€? Dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß bei der Suche.


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Schau dir mal die X4 oder X6 von Microsoft an.


----------



## Nightstar (6. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Ja die X4 hatte ich schon im Auge...aber soll glaub ich nicht so leise sein oder?
So in der Art wie Notebooktasten finde ich auch sehr gut zum Tippen....aber beleuchtet iss halt immer schwierig da gibts nicht viel.


----------



## Kaktus (6. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Die X4 oder X6 sind beim Tippen kaum leiser als normale andere Tastaturen. Wenn es leise sein soll, kommst du um ein Notebook Design nicht herum. Und hier wirst du keine vernünftigen finden mit Beleuchtung.


----------



## Nightstar (6. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Cherry hab ich schon ein paar gute gesehen, allerdings ohne Beleuchtung.


----------



## Kaktus (6. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Wie gesagt, mit Beleuchtung wirst du da nur Mist bekommen. Auch wenn einige gut aussehen, kann ich dir nur Raten die Finger davon zu lassen. Bei Cherry sind aber auch nicht alle flachen Leise. z.B. die normale Slim Reihe macht bei schnellem Tippen immer noch krach. 

Im übrigen gibts doch die STRAIT bei Alternate.


----------



## Nightstar (6. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Ich hatt die hier im Auge 
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Eingabegeräte - Tastaturen - kabelgebunden - Cherry eVolution STREAM XT Corded MultiMedia Keyboard

Iss eben ne ganz normale, aber wie gesagt da ich sowieso mit dem nostromopad Spiele brauche ich die Tastatur zu 80% nur zum Tippen für was zu schreiben oder zum Surfen.

Die X4 gefällt mir sehr gut aber iss wohl nicht besonders leiser wie normale Tastaturen.


----------



## Kaktus (6. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Die kannst du auchnehmen. Die TAsten sind ein Tick höher als bei der STRAIT. Ich hatte lange hin und her überlegt ob ich die STRAIT oder die STREAM XT nehme. Letztendlich war der Entschluss zur STRAIT nur weil ich mich ziemlich auf extrem flache Tastaturen eingeschossen habe. Ich schreibe auch sehr viel. Falsch machst du damit absolut nichts.


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Die Strait würde mir auch gefallen. Leider gibts die nicht in Schwarz.


----------



## Nightstar (6. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Das ist auch mein Problem, da ich gern auch schwarz hätte sonst hätte ich die Straight auch genommen. Hatt jemand Erfahrung mit der X4 wie laut die wirklich ist?


----------



## Own3r (6. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Die X4 ist ungefähr so laut wie eine "normale" Tastatur. Aber die STRAIT ist wirklich top, nur wenn dir die Farbe nicht so zusagt, ist es natürlich schade. Die hört man nämlich kaum!


----------



## ShiZon (6. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Wie wäre es denn mit der Cherry G230, die ist 

a) sehr günstig
b) sehr leise

Hab die jetzt schon ca. 2 Jahre und sieht noch aus wie am ersten Tag ohne viel Spielereien.

ShiZoedit: Ups, ich sehe gerade das ich die Cherry eVolution STREAM XT Corded Multimedia habe die Nightstar verlinkt hat, wieso steht dann unter der Tastatur G230?


----------



## Nightstar (6. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Ich will jetzt eine von den 2 nehmen.

Entweder die

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Eingabegeräte - Tastaturen - kabelgebunden - Cherry eVolution STREAM XT Corded MultiMedia Keyboard

oder die

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Eingabegeräte - Tastaturen - kabelgebunden - Cherry INFINITY Corded MultiMedia Keyboard


Aber Überleg schon 3 Stunden^^


----------



## Own3r (6. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Aus denen würde ich die STREAM XT nehmen, denn sie ist schlicht und nicht zu teuer bei Cherryqualität! Die INFINITY finde ich nicht so gut, da sie anscheinend (laut den Bildern), eine hochglanz Optik hat, was bei Tastaturen nicht so gut ist (Fett usw. ).


----------



## Nightstar (6. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Irgendwie gefällt mir die Infinity besser^^aber iss schnell verdreckt!


----------



## Painkiller (8. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Hochglanz bei einer Tastatur geht gar nicht! (Pfui!)

Da würde ich lieber die Stream XT nehmen. 

Aber am besten wäre die STRAIT von kaktus. Aber die gibts ja nicht in Schwarz.


----------



## Kaktus (8. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Ich sage nur.... Raus aus der Dunkelheit, kommt auf die helle Seite der Tastaturen  Ihr müsst ja nicht immer im dunkeln sitzen, bringt Licht, Helligkeit und freundliche Farben zum Rechner.


----------



## Painkiller (8. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Nix da! Come to the dark side, we have cookies. 

Was helles passt halt nicht zum Case. 

Auf der Cebit hat Enermax ein paar Tastaturen gezeigt. Schwarz, flache Tasten und Beleuchtung. Sind halt ein eck teurer. Die Aurora gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut. Schön klein und Wireless.
(Und es gibt sie in Schwarz )

ENERMAX.DE - Aurora Micro Wirel.
ENERMAX.DE - Aurora Premium


----------



## Kaktus (8. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Hat es Enermax diesmal wenigstens geschafft die Beschriftung zu Lasern oder ist es wieder nur bedruckt? Die letzten waren bedruckt und da verschwindet die Tastenbeschriftung immer recht schnell.

Dann kauf dir ein helles Gehäuse


----------



## Painkiller (8. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*



> Dann kauf dir ein helles Gehäuse



Schlag ein schönes vor! 

BTT:
Öhm, darauf hab ich gar nicht geschaut, wenn ich ehrlich sein soll. Sie kam aber sehr hochwertig rüber. Auch das Schreibgefühl war super.


----------



## Kaktus (8. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Ich wollte immer den Vorgänger haben, diese Alu Tastatur. Sehr hochwertig, keine Frage, aber die Tasten waren nur bedruckt und griffen sich extrem schnell ab. Daher bin ich bei so etwas mittlerweile vorsichtig und achte darauf. 

Hm.. helles Gehäuse..... BitFenix, das Midgard Knight, ziemlich teuer ab imerhin weiß, das Silverstone TJ07, oder das Silverstone TJ08. Willst du noch mehr? Gibt noch einige.  Die helle Seite ist stark in der Macht....


----------



## Painkiller (8. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Oh, für Vorschläge bin ich immer offen.  Bitte per PN! Danke! 

BTT:

Diese Tastaturen sind auch sehr flach. Allerdings kann ich hier nix über die Qualität sagen!

Revoltec K101 Keyboard, USB, DE (RE140) | hoh.de

Cherry G82-27000DE Initial Corded MultiMedia | hoh.de

Revoltec Chocolate K106 USB | hoh.de

Cherry INFINITY MultiMedia silber USB | hoh.de
(gefällt mir sehr gut! )


----------



## Kaktus (8. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Das Revoltec K101 ist ziemlich klapprig. Eher ein billiger Plastikbomber. Das Chocolate sieht gut aus, würde ich mir aber auch erst mal Live ansehen.


----------



## Nightstar (8. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Hab mir jetzt die Infinity bestellt, wird wohl Morgen kommen.....werde dann berichten!


----------



## Painkiller (8. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Gute Wahl!  Bin schon gespannt auf deinen Bericht!


----------



## Nightstar (8. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Also ich finde mal vom ausehen her hat die mir am besten gefallen.
Klar durch die Glanzoberfläche ist da bestimmt schnell Staub zu sehen genauso wie Fingerabdrücke...meine externe Festplatte ist auch so glänzend und man sieht den Staub schnell.

Aber wie gesagt wenn sie Morgen kommt sag ich bescheid.


----------



## Own3r (8. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Das interessier mich auch! Ist bestimmt ne gute Tastatur


----------



## Nightstar (9. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

So heute ist sie gekommen und ich bin Super begeistert von der Tastatur.
Die Tastatur ist flüssterleise und der Anschlag nach meinem Geschmack einfach 1A.

Mit den wenig größeren Tasten habe ich null Probleme, im Gegenteil mir fällt das schreiben ohne auf die Tastatur zu schauen noch sehr viel leichter.

Von allen Tastaturen die ich bis jetzt hatte,die beste!
Ist meine erste Cherry Tastatur und bin echt begeistert von dieser!

Und zu der Glanzoberfläche, klar ist etwas anfälliger was Fingerabdrücke angeht aber mir macht das nix aus und ist nicht so schlimm wie mann denkt.


----------



## Painkiller (10. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Liest sich gut. Ich glaube so eine hole ich mir auch. Oder die was Kaktus vorgeschlagen hat.

Grrr... Muss ich mich schon wieder entscheiden.^^ Ich glaub ich nehm beide. 

Zum viel Tippen sollen sie ja wunderbar sein.


----------



## Nightstar (10. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

Ich finde die Hammer


----------



## Kaktus (10. September 2010)

*AW: Suche günstige & leise Tastatur!*

@<<Painkiller>>
Die Strait ist direkt Notebook Dastatur. Die Infinity ist von den Tasten ein Hauch höher und vom Anschlag etwas weicher. Die Tasten der Strait sind recht knackig. Muss man selbst entscheiden was einem lieber ist. Viele können ja auf solchen Tastaturen gar nicht schreiben und brauchen hohe. Ich komme mit den hohen gar nicht mehr zurecht.  Mir sind ja schon die Tasten auf der Cherry Slime Line meiner Freundin zu hoch


----------

